

Sony blames "Anonymous" for stage-setting theft - msravi
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/us-sony-idUSTRE73R0Q320110504

======
msravi
Anonymous' press release: <http://i.imgur.com/2tJJ2.jpg>

